# Towing with a 99 Suburban questions



## hillslider (Jun 19, 2007)

Well...the wife and i want to buy a travel trailer.  We found one that we really like.  It is a Springdale 292BHLS.  It has a dry weight of 5960 and hitch weight of 770.  Dealer sates my 99 Chev Surburban would handle it like a dream.  I doubt that.....but I sure would like to get this trailer.  It has a class 5 factory hitch with the tow package.  Rv dealer states that with the WD hitch and sway bar I would be able to pull the trailer and be comfortable.  We live in Michigan so hills are not really an issue but I do not want this thing parked and not being used because it is a pain to pull.  The chev has a 5.7 and 3.73 axle and HD trany oil cooler.  Owners manual states 6000lb max.  Am I nuts for even thinking aboout doing this.  We want this big of a trailer since we have 3 kids and when we are not using it for camping it will be used like a guest house.  The property we just bought has been set up for a travel trailer hook up with a seperate well, septic and power hookup all on a nice flat area by our pond.  So am I nuts?  Please help with any advice.

Thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 19, 2007)

Re: Towing with a 99 Suburban questions

I don't know about pulling it, but I do know that the "guests" who most like your new guest house will be mice!  Sounds like a beautiful spot, though!

Welcome to the forum, Rob!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 19, 2007)

Re: Towing with a 99 Suburban questions

Add 2000 lbs to the dry weight for the Travel Trailer and you will be closer to the real weight of the TT when it is loaded for a trip.  Also, you have to consider the weight of the suburban fully loaded with gas, passengers and gear.  You might get by for short not to frequent trips.  If you plan on a lot of long trips, I would look for a smaller or lighter trailer or a tow vehicle with a heavier tow rating.


----------



## hertig (Jun 19, 2007)

Re: Towing with a 99 Suburban questions

Tow ratings are for a completely empty vehicle, no passengers, no cargo, no accessories.  Just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.  And the weight being towed is a flat bed trailer with 'no' wind resistance.  My 'real towing weight guess formula for that suburban is (6000 - 1000) * .8 or 4000 pounds.  Sorry,  but that trailer is way too much for that truck.


----------



## hillslider (Jun 19, 2007)

Re: Towing with a 99 Suburban questions

Thanks everyone for the replies.  My gut feeling was right.  But I did go ahead a make a purchase tonight.  I found a 2008 Jayco 26JTX.  Still pretty big and a bit heavy.  Dry weight is 4560.  This paticular Jayco dealer gave excellent service and advice and hope to very happy for many years.  I know I am not buying a Cadilac of RV trailers but with 3 small children that can destroy a brick my investment of 13200 should make it a little easier to watch them be themselves.  This will be our first camper so it should be fun!!!!
I hope all the skills my Dad and Grandpa taught me come back to mind on how to back that 29 foot beast up!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 20, 2007)

Re: Towing with a 99 Suburban questions

I had a guy from San Augustine, Texas in DEEP East Texas once tell me that his kids were so bad,

"They can *mess* up a crowbar in a sandpile!"

Happy Trails!


----------

